

Wired.co.uk 'Design of the Year' is UK government's data website - robin_reala
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-04/17/design-of-the-year

======
mooism2
Title is misleading. Award was handed out by London's Design Museum, not by
Wired.co.uk.

~~~
Peroni
I find it quite ironic that the Design Museum website is horrifically ugly.

